
How Facebook is slowly eating the rest of the Internet - wallzz
https://medium.com/@washingtonpost/how-facebook-is-slowly-eating-the-rest-of-the-internet-a545870cf414#.iut61fr09
======
brudgers
A Washington Post post on Medium? Quality seems more stooping down than
lifting up.

